# AISC 360-16, Table 6-2 = Easy Mode



## Titleistguy (Jun 10, 2020)

I love this table!!!!  Wish it was around in this format when I did design work. 

Actually wish it was around when I was in undergrad too, lol!


----------



## E720 (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, a thing of beauty and a joy to use.

If I fail the SE and they change codes then being able to use this table will be the lone ray of happiness.


----------



## organix (Jun 26, 2020)

I think it's a definite upgrade from the 14th's 6-1, but both are pretty effective.


----------



## Radar (Jul 2, 2020)

Can't seem to find the table. What is covered in it and what section?


----------



## psustruct (Jul 5, 2020)

It is in Part 6, about 7 pages in.  Here is a video on the use:


----------

